# DVSdave's Birthday



## Hughesie (Nov 6, 2007)

November 6, 1983

Happy Birthday


----------



## Raktor (Nov 6, 2007)

Happy birthday


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 6, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DAVE!​
What, you're 24? I had no idea. I never read your "new member post." Did you ever write one? And did you know the link to the blog listed in your profile is broken?

Many happy returns.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Nov 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dave!

Controlbooth, my Antidrug.


----------



## koncept (Nov 6, 2007)

happy birthday


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dave! Where would we be without you?

Enjoy the day, and have a great many more!


----------



## Chaos is Born (Nov 6, 2007)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Van (Nov 6, 2007)

Hippo Birdie two Ewes !


----------



## avkid (Nov 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dave, and thank you.


----------



## soundlight (Nov 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Dave!


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 6, 2007)

_Happy Birthday Dave!_

Born in 83 huh. That means I was in 8th grade and technically am old enough to be your father. CRAP! I'm getting old like VAN!


----------



## Van (Nov 6, 2007)

Actitition was born in '82, I told him the other day that technically, since my wife and I met when we were juniors in Highschool, in '82, I could be his Father. Now I find I could be Daves too..... This is too much.


----------



## Logos (Nov 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dave.

Thanks for the Booth


----------



## erosing (Nov 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dave


----------

